# Central AC questions



## drewdin (Mar 29, 2013)

I have inquired abotu central AC with an local HVAC company. They recommended using carrier 24ABC636 condenser and fx4dnf036 air handler. 

I tried looking these up on the carrier site but the numbers seem to be a little different.

If I am going to spend the money I want to do it right, is carrier a respected brand, are the models listed any good?

Are there any tips, tricks or gotchas i should be aware of? Thanks!


----------



## kok328 (Mar 29, 2013)

Carrier is a recognized brand in the industry.  It's always advisable to seek multiple quotes on a project like this.  Most likely, the next HVAC company will recommend a different brand because that's the line of equipment they represent.


----------



## drewdin (Mar 29, 2013)

It seems like the more quotes i get, the different options i get. Another quote said Trane was the only way to go, another said to use american standard. I bet if I get 5 more, ill have 5 more brands...


----------



## kok328 (Mar 29, 2013)

Ask each contractor for literature on their recommendations and compare this data to make an educated decision.
Consider things like warranty, performance metrics, energy star ratings, etc....
Try not to let cost be the determining factor & see if their prices are negotiable after loading yourself with information that may be useful in the negotiation process.  If there is a sizeable cost difference between a few particular units, ask why this may be.
Keep in mind there are several models within the same brand of units and make sure you don't under or over size a unit.
Bigger is not always better when it comes to HVAC.


----------



## keepinitcool (Mar 30, 2013)

The best HVAC system is one that is properly sized and properly installed.  The brand really doesnt matter.  They all offer the same features and they all have lower and higher priced models to choose from so you can tweek your system and get what you want.  You can purchase the cadillac of hvac systems, but if the installation or sizing is lacking then it will perform like a Saturn!


----------

